# H many nids W ....



## ambtyranids (May 27, 2011)

I have 1 4th edition hive tyrant with lash whip bonesword and hvc. (I also have a extra set of lash whip and bonesword arms), 2 metal biovores, 14 plastic spore mines, 10 metal spore mines, 20 older model genestealers, 15 hormagaunts, about 40 termigaunts, 5 ripper swarms (with 5 rippers per base), and 1 tyranid warrior. ......Im looking for 1 trygon and hive gaurd. Im also looking at rhinos razorbacks and I need a landraider. If you have any of these models I will trade very well for them. Thanks Michael


----------



## The Hanged Man (Oct 20, 2009)

Location? Dont want to pay any ridiculous shipping.


----------



## ambtyranids (May 27, 2011)

Im in the United States but most of what I have has already been traded anything your looking for particularly.


----------



## The Hanged Man (Oct 20, 2009)

Tyrant and Warrior, but if its gone thats fine.


----------

